

Data-Intensive Text Processing with MapReduce - Anon84
http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/book.html

======
rjurney
This prints and binds well, with big paper clamps.

~~~
Anon84
If you're in the US, you can have it nicely bound at Kinko's for the price of
a latte.

~~~
codyrobbins
It also fits splendidly in my hand downloaded to my iPad, ready for my 14-hour
airline flight next week, all without a trip to Kinko's or 4 pounds of paper
to lug halfway around the world with me =)

~~~
Anon84
Very true. I'm still waiting for the 3G version to come out.

Any recommendation on PDF readers/annotators?

~~~
evgen
Goodreader is nice (much, _much_ better than the built-in PDF reader for large
files) and it has support for loading files from Dropbox, etc. So far may only
lingering complaints are the non-configurable swipe-for-next/prev-page action
(up and down instead of the side to side of iBooks) and the fact that
landscape mode shrinks the page to fit the full height in the landscape screen
instead of going to half pages, and the lack of annotations.

